# 4x4 and 6x6 Parity Algs



## turtwig (Aug 4, 2015)

Normally, when OLL/PLL parity occurs on even layered cube, we do a parity alg and then a OLL/PLL alg.
I was thinking about combining them. A whole new set of OLL and PLL algs that combines the parity and 3x3 alg into one alg
For example:



I'm pretty sure these don't already exist. It would be nice if someone could develop these.


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

Parity PLL exists; there's a document somewhere but I can't remember where. I haven't seen parity OLL yet though.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 4, 2015)

I provide a link to a collection of both PLL and OLL + parity here on the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wiki page. (This external link on that page has the same PLL parity algs, I believe.)

I also provide a second link to OLL + parity here on the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wiki page.


----------

